# looking to adopt i ny long island



## pete (Jun 9, 2004)

hi all
i am looking toadopt a pigeon on long island ny if anyone has any for adoption i would love ti give it a very good home as a pet .
thanks 
pete


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Pete,

There is a bird in Long Island in need of a home right now. If you are interested, could you please privately e-mail me your phone # to [email protected] and either myself or another moderator from the 911 Pigeon Alert group will give you the particulars.

Thanks for being willing to give a needy bird a home!

Terry


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Pete,

I wanted to let you know that this pigeon is a banded homing pigeon, it will be a great companion bird, but it will not be able to be released as the owner is not able to be located the number was disconnected and he is gone, if he were to get free he would go back to a home that wasn't there and more then like be killed by a predator. I think that this is a great opportunity for someone to adopt a wonderful homing pigeon and I trully hope it works out, if you do adopt and find that it is not working out please let us know so that s/he can be placed else where.

You are on a wonderful group that will help you with learning all about having a pigeon as a companion bird and the wonderful time you will have with your little charge, I wish you many years of wonderful companionship should this work out for you.

Terry, Thank you as always for putting this together.  

Ellen


----------

